# belt buckles



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

i have 3 of them. but i dont wear them. i have them in our trophy room on the wall


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

that was the first time i got first at all the other state shoots i hav been to i hav only had got 2nd or 3rd.

only been to like 5 to 7 state shoots


----------



## girlhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

i won one it hasn't come yet. plus the shoot was sunday! =D


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

girlhunter said:


> i won one it hasn't come yet. plus the shoot was sunday! =D


the montana shoot wasnt on sunday.


----------



## girlhunter (Apr 30, 2008)

i was talking about illinois shoot.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

o my bad.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

Ive gotten 2 for the IBO triple crown and one from the USBA finals


----------



## diamond911 (Jan 31, 2006)

Do you know if you win one from a IBO state shoot?


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

no u dont


----------

